# TIANJIN__天津__CHINA



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

City of *Tianjin* (also known as *Tientsin*), China.

Photos by Leave and edited by Tiger of Gaoloumi.










Main CBD in Heping District.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Space Reserved for CBDs in Tianjin's map *










Heping Business District

Xiangluowan Business District

Yujiapu Business District​


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Photos by Tiger of Gaoloumi


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Photos by Tiger of Gaoloumi


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Photos by Tiger of Gaoloumi


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

BBM's home town ^^


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *留下* from gaoloumi.com
























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *留下* from gaoloumi.com















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

20131211-_DSC8326.jpg by Remein Song, on Flickr


20131212-_DSC8341.jpg by Remein Song, on Flickr



​


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lssong/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lssong/​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kidchen915/12793225763/sizes/o/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kidchen915/12793599854/sizes/o/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kidchen915/12793228633/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kidchen915/12793156745/sizes/l/in/photostream/



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kidchen915/12793733534/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kidchen915/12793743794/sizes/o/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kidchen915/12793697264/sizes/o/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kidchen915/12793435003/sizes/o/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kidchen915/12793453973/sizes/o/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kidchen915/12793468393/sizes/o/in/photostream/



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Cultural Centre / 天津文化中心*

By *Ruiee* from gaoloumi.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Cultural Centre / 天津文化中心*

By *Ruiee* from gaoloumi.com





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

image.jpeg by oliverlee1980, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Qiaoyuan Residential Area / 天津桥园*









qy1 by liuqi7778, on Flickr









qy2 by liuqi7778, on Flickr









qy3 by liuqi7778, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2013-03-04 089 by PF60 (second book of pics), on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

next page


----------

